# flex plate mounting



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The machine shop was able to get my flex plate off the crankshaft, someone welded (or ?) one of the bolts.
I see the one piece where the bolts go into, the second piece goes between the crank and plate?
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I have the plate & the longer bolts for use with that reinforcing ring if needed . Send pm with email if needed .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The flexplate goes directly to the crank, the bolt ring goes on the trans side of the plate.


----------

